# Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don't?



## Harina (Jun 14, 2011)

Longer, straighter hair. By straight I mean more of the sheeny, shiny variety. Is it because we're so used to seeing black men with short short hair? But then again some black men do have long hair in the forms of fros, cornrows, and dreads. That doesn't bother me. That doesn't look weird.  But If black men were rocking a Robert Pattinson (their real hair mind you) it would look really werid, right?. But if a black woman has long healthy straight hair (like many of the pics on this website), it doesn't look weird. Are we just used to it?

Has anyone else noticed this? Why is that? THe only black guy who looks somewhat nice with straight hair to me is Snoop Dog. I've seen a small, small number of black men who were rocking longer, straighter hair in real life, (4 inches and up), and it always, always looks bizarre.


----------



## Roux (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with straight hair but black women don't?*

I don't generally like men with long hair period.


----------



## Roux (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with straight hair but black women don't?*



Riverrock said:


> Is it because we're so used to seeing black men with short short hair? But then again some black men do have long hair in the forms of fros, cornrows, and dreads. That doesn't bother me. That doesn't look weird.  *But If black men were rocking a Robert Pattinson (their real hair mind you) it would look really werid, right?*. But if a black woman has long healthy straight hair (like many of the pics on this website), it doesn't look weird. Are we just used to it?
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this? Why is that? THe only black guy who looks somewhat nice with straight hair to me is Snoop Dog. I've seen a small, small number of black men who were rocking longer, straighter hair in real life, (4 inches and up), and it always, always looks bizarre.



OMG I remember I was dating this guy and he said he used to have long hair, and he gave me his license and I FELL OUT do you hear me? He had a relaxed Rob Pattinson length...thing on his head. I died. He had bangs and all. He said that women were so torn up when he cut his hair...it was a GOOD laugh because trust if he came to our date with that hair I would have did an about face and went home.


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*

I don't think that it looks weird. If the guy has swag it can be sexy.  If he is like Antoine Dobson....???? Fail


----------



## Traycee (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*

I hate to see any man with long hair no matter what race they are... I can't stand it !!!


----------



## FlowerHair (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*

To be honest, I thought it looked strange with straight hair on black women too, but I'm used to it now. I never really saw a grown black woman until I was around 9 years old (odd, I know).

The 2 black women I saw on tv before that age were natural.

I think it probably does look weird, but it's so common that we have gotten used to it. 

Imagine a Chinese person with an afro. It looks as natural as straight hair on a black person IMO.


----------



## DarkVictory (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*

Doesn't necessarily look weird to me. Whether shiny, swinging hair looks good depends on the person's facial features and overall look rather than male/female, IMO.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*

^^^ I agree. I think it has a lot to do with how facial features go with the hair.


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*

Well I have heard from some men that it looks weird on black women too.


----------



## somewhereinbtwn (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*

I don't know why but for some reason the title of this made me lol.   To anwser your question I like long hair on men, but on BM its gotta be natural.  No perms, hot combs, or anything silky and swangy.  Personally I think long straight hair on bm can look kind of feminine.  Not that there is anything wrong w that, just not my cup of tea.  On BW straight hair has been the norm for so many years, that people think that's how we are suppose to look.


----------



## Makenzie (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*

It makes them look effeminate.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*

I think it's because we've been so conditioned to what people are supposed to look like (what's accepted by society).....that when we stray from that, it's "odd/un-stylish/ugly/an epic fail". It's not just with men and long hair, it's literally everything outside the norm. But who determines the norm?


----------



## Miss*Tress (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*

I disagree that black women don't "look weird" with long, straight hair because I absolutely hate the flat-ironed look *for myself*.


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*

Cause they look CRAZZYYYY!!! If a black man has long and straight hair 9 times out of 10they look like pimps or women. The only long hair on guys that looks good are braids (sometimes) but most def locs.















































See PIMPS and  WOMEN!!! 

lol


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*

It just looks weird. I don't like it on black men. White men, on the other hand, look nice with it. I can't explain why.


----------



## brg240 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*

because society tells us it doesn't look good  I agree that it looks effeminate. (and even if it doesn't really my brain still processes it as such.) I do occasionally like long hair on other races but I think with black men there is this hypermasculinity that i'm used too so I don't like it. :/ Not sure if that makes sense. 

overall I prefer short hair on all men though


----------



## Rei (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*

it looks strange on both of us, we're just used to seeing it on black women.
it has nothing to do with the length of the hair...look at men who have long dreads. Nobody is phased by that and some of them are , but once its straight its like we all go back to how we were supposed to think black women looked with straight hair before it became the norm  I do it too, not even going to front. I have never seen a black man rocking long straight hair that I found attractive. Society at work


----------



## howyoudoin (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*

i just cant take a man with straight or permed  hair  seriously at all , its too girlish.  The only man i ever i thought looked good with it was michael jackson .  Its funny  because sometimes I  even look at my own self in the  mirror when its  flat ironed hair and think it looks strange  against my features im starting to  like textured syles like waves, braids and twist better.


----------



## Naturallista (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*



brg240 said:


> because society tells us it doesn't look good  I agree that it looks effeminate. (and even if it doesn't really my brain still processes it as such.) I do occasionally like long hair on other races but I think with black men there is this hypermasculinity that i'm used too so I don't like it. :/ Not sure if that makes sense.
> 
> overall I prefer short hair on all men though



I get what you are saying and agree.


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*

It's all a matter of (mental)conditioning....years and years of it.


----------



## Southern Belle (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*



MsBoinglicious said:


> Cause they look CRAZZYYYY!!! If a black man has long and straight hair 9 times out of 10they look like pimps or women. The only long hair on guys that looks good are braids (sometimes) but most def locs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This made me laugh TOO hard! Thanks, I needed that...


----------



## DearJohn (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*

It depends...if its naturally straight or close to it its fine but when it looks like you actually had a relaxes its weird to me. 
Marion look nice to me, snoops is fine, so is what's that short dude that was in that dating show with the brothers on vh1 I think they called themselves stallionairs, yeah he is fine too. But the rest in the pictures are scary.  

Maybe I have a prejudice that only man with 3a-1 hair can rock a straight style *kanye shrug*.  To me black man kook best natural.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*



MsBoinglicious said:


> Cause they look CRAZZYYYY!!! If a black man has long and straight hair 9 times out of 10they look like pimps or women. The only long hair on guys that looks good are braids (sometimes) but most def locs.



1st pic: **dead** 

2nd pic: Does Omarion have a twist out??? 

I can't!!!


----------



## nappystorm (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*



BraunSugar said:


> 1st pic: **dead**
> 
> 2nd pic: Does Omarion have a twist out???
> 
> I can't!!!


That twist out is the bomb.com. I'm going to try it tomorrow


----------



## LongLeggedLife (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*

Because it instantly makes you think he is flat-ironing, wrapping, sitting somewhere looking crazy with relaxer on his head...and spending more time in a salon than a female, which is not exactly the most masculine of things a man can do with his timeLOL.

This boy has some GORGEOUS hair tho, quite a waste on a man imo:


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*

I'm not disagreeing with anything folksa re saying, but does anyone else find it interesting that we equate "long and straight" --the white ideal--with femininity? That being said, if I saw a dude with a banded fro or a twist-out, I'd still think he looked effeminate.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*

I don't like men of any race with long hair.  Period.


----------



## Okay (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*



Cherokee-n-Black said:


> I'm not disagreeing with anything folksa re saying, *but does anyone else find it interesting that we equate "long and straight" --the white ideal--with femininity?* That being said, if I saw a dude with a banded fro or a twist-out, I'd still think he looked effeminate.


 
now you mention it erplexed


i dont like the bald look on ANY race.. I love men with longish hair. Not BSL but longish and that only suits men of other races in my opinion. 

I like black men with natural hair though! 

I actually liked Jay-z hair!


----------



## LongLeggedLife (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*



Cherokee-n-Black said:


> I'm not disagreeing with anything folksa re saying, but does anyone else find it interesting that we equate "long and straight" --the white ideal--with femininity? That being said, if I saw a dude with a banded fro or a twist-out, I'd still think he looked effeminate.


 

I equate the process he went thru to get long straight hair with being somewhat effeminate. Other men who have naturally long, bone straight long hair (picturing someone from Dances with Wolveslolz) do not have to go thru any salon styling, relaxing, or flat ironing to have or maintain their look/locks. I cant see Antonio Banderas getting a roller set at the dominican nor pin curling at night...Snoop Dog, on the other hand is in press and curl City.


----------



## Okay (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*



LongLeggedLife said:


> I equate the process he went thru to get long straight hair with being somewhat effeminate. Other men who have naturally long, bone straight long hair (picturing someone from Dances with Wolveslolz) do not have to go thru any salon styling, relaxing, or flat ironing to have or maintain their look/locks. I cant see *Antonio Banderas getting a roller set at the dominican nor pin curling at night...*Snoop Dog, on the other hand is in press and curl City.


 

Lawd! The visuals of that are killing me!!!


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*



LongLeggedLife said:


> I equate the process he went thru to get long straight hair with being somewhat effeminate. Other men who have naturally long, bone straight long hair (picturing someone from Dances with Wolveslolz) do not have to go thru any salon styling, relaxing, or flat ironing to have or maintain their look/locks. I cant see Antonio Banderas getting a roller set at the dominican nor pin curling at night...Snoop Dog, on the other hand is in press and curl City.


 
ah... it's the whole "styling" aspect.  I'd have to say, thogh, there's something about "the look" that isn't cool either, regardless of how it got there.


----------



## brg240 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*



LongLeggedLife said:


> I equate the process he went thru to get long straight hair with being somewhat effeminate. Other men who have naturally long, bone straight long hair (picturing someone from Dances with Wolveslolz) do not have to go thru any salon styling, relaxing, or flat ironing to have or maintain their look/locks. I cant see Antonio Banderas getting a roller set at the dominican nor pin curling at night...Snoop Dog, on the other hand is in press and curl City.



 I think like that too. But you know a lot of guys do have to do things with their hair. But it looks like they don't have to and my mind can disregard that.


----------



## omegachick31 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*

The worst is that their hair usually looks more healthy and lush than lots of women.


----------



## SpicyPisces (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*

It's because generally, men who do "extras" to their appearance (hair straightening, hair coloring, manicures, etc) are pegged as effeminate.  Society puts more of an emphasis on women's appearance so when a woman alters her appearance (relaxers, flat ironing, coloring, etc), it shows that she cares about how she looks so no one bats an eye. On the other hand, society says men are supposed to be more "masculine" and their attractiveness is supposed to be more effortless (I also feel like hair straightening, hair coloring, etc are considered feminine so that may make it look weird too). So a man who takes time to straighten his hair is perceived as caring a bit too much about his appearance.


----------



## Lynnerie (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*

LOL I laughed outloud when I read the title of this thread but its so true. They do look weird. Remember Real and Chance? 

I wouldn't mind having his hair regimen but no I don't want to date a guy with long hair. Especially if its longer than mine.

On another note, black guys don't look bad with long dreds tho. I think the shiny straight look is just...well... feminine and high maintenance.


----------



## FlowerHair (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*



omegachick31 said:


> The worst is that their hair usually looks more healthy and lush than lots of women.



Yeah, that's annoying, isn't it!! 
I guess it's because they probably don't do much with it most of the time?


----------



## ThickHair (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*



Roux said:


> I don't generally like men with long hair period.


ITA, except men with loc.


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*



Lynnerie said:


> On another note, black guys don't look bad with long dreds tho. I think the shiny straight look is just...well... feminine and high maintenance.


 
MMM...I find long locs to be the same.  I dated a guy with them once (about APL-ish/BSL--LOL)  The first time he flipped them back over his head, I was done.  Long hair is girly to me.  No matter what state it's in.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*

I don't really like that on men =S


----------



## Harina (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*



LoveLongLocks said:


> I don't think that it looks weird. If the guy has swag it can be sexy.  If he is like Antoine Dobson....???? Fail


THe problem is a good chunk of the small percentage of guys I'm seeing are like Antoine Dodson. So that's prob why it's a fail. 



FlowerHair said:


> To be honest, I thought it looked strange with straight hair on black women too, but I'm used to it now. I never really saw a grown black woman until I was around 9 years old (odd, I know).


Thank you for your insight, Flowerhair. That's an interesting tidbit.



Readyone said:


> Well I have heard from some men that it looks weird on black women too.






Miss*Tress said:


> I disagree that black women don't "look weird" with long, straight hair because I absolutely hate the flat-ironed look *for myself*.



Interesting. I never heard this before. I could understand damaged hair.  But do ya'll really think that Beyonce and Kerry Washington and all of  these other black celebrities with straight hair looks weird. I think  they look normal as do celebs with natural hair.   




MsBoinglicious said:


> Cause they look CRAZZYYYY!!! If a black man has long and straight hair 9 times out of 10they look like pimps or women. The only long hair on guys that looks good are braids (sometimes) but most def locs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



His hair is so gorgeous!! If that was in a bun, I wouldn't mind. Prince's hair looks jacked to me.




howyoudoin said:


> i just cant take a man with straight or permed  hair  seriously at all , its too girlish.  The only man i ever i thought looked good with it was michael jackson .



I agree about Michael Jackson. But I think that has more to do with him being in his white phase at the time of this pic.


----------



## Charla (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*

I think long thick dreads on men are gawjus!  But I think it looks ugly on women!  I don't know why.  It just is what it is!


----------



## allmundjoi (Jun 14, 2011)

I think of long hair being a feminine characteristic. Like having wide hips and breasts. I guess its also somewhat of a cultural thing for me too. To see a Indian,Hispanic or Asian man with long hair doesn't seem feminine to me, but on a Black or White man it does.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Stepiphanie (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*

Long, straight hair looks weird on most men*.*


----------



## LongLeggedLife (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*



omegachick31 said:


> The worst is that their hair usually looks more healthy and lush than lots of women.


 Just like fingernails and eyelashes, ugh, they make me sick!!


----------



## LongLeggedLife (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*



Cherokee-n-Black said:


> ah... it's the whole "styling" aspect. I'd have to say, thogh, there's something about "the look" that isn't cool either, regardless of how it got there.


Tbh, I'm not a fan of hair on men at all regardless of color...dont much like locs or fros on black guys either. But yeah its the styling that makes the long and straight look particularly strange for a black guy.  
....Remember in some of those west coast hood movies where they had dudes riding around in old school cars, gang banging in pink sponge rollers??
lmao!


----------



## Charla (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*



LongLeggedLife said:


> Tbh, I'm not a fan of hair on men at all regardless of color...dont much like locs or fros on black guys either. But yeah its the styling that makes the long and straight look particularly strange for a black guy.
> ....Remember in some of those west coast hood movies where they had dudes riding around in old school cars, gang banging in pink sponge rollers??
> lmao!


 
Yes, I remember that.  And there was one rapper (big ol' roughneck about 2-fitty at least) back then who had BARRETTES in his hair!!    I'm like WTH is that crap?!  I was hoping it wouldn't catch on as another stupid trend for these guys and thank goodness it didn't!


----------



## JerriBlank (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*

Lloyd's and O's hair look good in the pics posted. Everyone else can sit down somewhere. Prince's ends are hurt.


----------



## Oasis (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*

i think it looks weird on a lot of black women too. i constantly see women that i just *know* would look so much better with textured hair.

as for straightened hair on black men, i think it should be illegal. it is highly unacceptable and inappropriate.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*



LongLeggedLife said:


> ....Remember in some of those west coast* hood movies where they had dudes riding around in old school cars, gang banging in pink sponge rollers??*
> lmao!





Charla said:


> Yes, I remember that.*  And there was one rapper (big ol' roughneck about 2-fitty at least) back then who had BARRETTES in his hair!!*



YOU ARE NOT SERIOUS!!!!!!


----------



## carameldelight87 (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*

What's crazy is that the pics posted in this thread are of VERY popular celebrities with long, straight hair. So it can't be THAT weird and society can't be that much against it when so many exceptions are made. I honestly think a lot of women actually DO like men with long straight hair.

That's why when people like Omarion and Lloyd cut their hair, there was a lot (both good and bad) to say about it. Snoop wears a doggone rollerset and he's legendary. I forgot about Michael, he was walkin around lookin like Connie Chung about 5 years back! 

Idk, maybe the average joe can't get away with rockin the relaxed look but there are too many male celebrities with that silky swang making billions for me to believe that "society" conditions us to dislike it.

Sidenote: I don't care if it's a male or female I like seeing healthy hair. I drool over it! I do however prefer MY men with long locs or curls as opposed to the straight look. I like him just the way he is, not pressed or relaxed, etc.


----------



## Okay (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*

LMAO @ the connie chung comment!!!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*

Most black men with long strait hair look gay.  Sorry!  MJ was the exception, but most from the pics get the side eye from me. They look like women with mustaches!


----------



## MissMasala5 (Jun 15, 2011)

DDTexlaxed said:


> Most black men with long strait hair look gay.  Sorry! *MJ was the exception,* but most from the pics get the side eye from me. They look like women with mustaches!



Right, because he looked gay at any length


----------



## Oasis (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*



MissMasala5 said:


> Right, because he looked gay at any length


----------



## nappystorm (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*



MissMasala5 said:


> Right, because he looked gay at any length


----------



## DarkVictory (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*



Riverrock said:


> Interesting. I never heard this before. I could understand damaged hair.  But do ya'll really think that Beyonce and Kerry Washington and all of  these other black celebrities with straight hair looks weird. I think  they look normal as do celebs with natural hair.



Some ladies (like Beyonce and many LHCFers) look nice with long, straight hair. On others it doesn't "go". If I do shiny swingy it looks like a sleek pelted animal has settled on my head.

As far as males, MJ kind of went back and forth. The Connie Chung period was unfortunate, but the Dangerous tour and the gold pants era...


----------



## howyoudoin (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*



DarkVictory said:


> Some ladies (like Beyonce and many LHCFers) look nice with long, straight hair. On others it doesn't "go". If I do shiny swingy it looks like a sleek pelted animal has settled on my head.
> 
> As far as males, MJ kind of went back and forth. The Connie Chung period was unfortunate, but the Dangerous tour and the gold pants era...




Beyonce look alright with straight hair sometimes, depending on how blonde and long it is!, some people can pull it off,  but for me , It doesnt do much to  compliment my features , it looks kinda rediculous  against my wide nose and full  lips, like im wearing a wig or something.  I prefer more textured  or afrocentric styles.


----------



## libertysince05 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*

Andre doesnt look bad or weird...



I find that bone straight long hair on any man is a bit striking and disconcerting...


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*

I'm glad this question was posed. Why do we associate femininity with long straight hair? Isn't that kinda sad?

If it looks ridiculous on Black men then what does that say about how we look with pin straight hair against our features? 

I don't think straight hair compliments nearly as many women as some would be led to think, people have to take into consideration the shapes of their faces as well as their features, black women tend to think of it as a one size fits all and it aint! lol

I love long hair on a man, but it has to be natural I loooooovvvee long locs or a well maintained fro. We'll be natural together!


----------



## Eisani (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*



MsBoinglicious said:


> lol


 Something about this particular pic made me soo angry! The face, the pose, the hair...MAD.


----------



## MissMasala5 (Jun 16, 2011)

libertysince05 said:


> Andre doesnt look bad or weird...
> 
> 
> 
> I find that bone straight long hair on any man is a bit striking and disconcerting...



Good point.

Long, thick wavy hair on men is sexy. I remember Walter Schupfer, male model from the nineties and his gorgeous long wavy tresses. He cut his hair and lost much appeal. Around the same time, Fabio was big. His long straight hair just wasn't as attractive, IMO, but it helped balance out his insane jawline.

Nick Ashford wore his gorgeous, long wavy hair well back in the day. I saw some pics of him now much older, with straightened hair, and it just looks wrong.


----------



## Akemi (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*

I think that part of the reason long, straight hair doesn't look right on black men but looks right on, say, a white man is because the black men I see usually have it in a style that women wear. They're hair tends to be parted, curled, or accessorized like a woman's. Look at those pics of Real and Chance, Omarion, etc. Women wear those styles. And the pic of Andre 3000. How many women do we know with that exact hairstyle? 

And, of course, that isn't their natural texture. 

The white men I see with long hair usually have it pulled back in a simple ponytail, or just out in it's regular state -- no primping and curling.


----------



## natura87 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*



MsBoinglicious said:


> Cause they look CRAZZYYYY!!! If a black man has long and straight hair 9 times out of 10they look like pimps or women. The only long hair on guys that looks good are braids (sometimes) but most def locs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG!!!!!!


----------



## sj73 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*

I hate straight hair on men.  I do believe it looks worse when they have facial hair with straight hair.  Just wrong!    I agree that Michael Jackson is the ONLY man that actually looked good with long hair to me.


----------



## Harina (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Why is it that black men look weird with longer straight hair but black women don*



Akemi said:


> The white men I see with long hair usually have it pulled back in a simple ponytail, or just out in it's regular state -- no primping and curling.



Because white women don't be wearing simple ponytails or letting it simply hang all day long



libertysince05 said:


> Andre doesnt look bad or weird...
> 
> 
> 
> I find that bone straight long hair on any man is a bit striking and disconcerting...



You're right he does look good.


----------

